# xf86-video-intel stopped working after 2.5.1-r1 [SOLVED]

## Mr. M

Hi,

I have a problem with the intel graphics driver on my thinkpad T61 (uses Intel GM965). Any version higher than 2.5.1-r1 causes xorg to hang on startup, it doesn't crash the whole system, just xorg hangs. The last lines of  /var/log/Xorg.0.log are :

```

(II) LoadModule: "intel"                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.7.1        

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                  

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1        

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,

        965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,                     

        Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset,                               

        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41            

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0                                     

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                 

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]            

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]            

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]            

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                        

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]            

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]            

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]            

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]            

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]             

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]             

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]   

```

This happens with any driver version higher than 2.5.1-r1, I tried pretty much all of them, including 2.7.1. 

To my system:

kernel: gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5, I'm using  i915.modeset=0 as a kernel option, no framebuffer drivers are enabled

xorg-server-1.5.3-r6

mesa-7.4.2

libdrm-2.4.11

Relevant section of xorg.conf:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Intel GMA965 X3100"

        Driver          "intel"             

        VendorName      "Intel Corporation" 

        BoardName       "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"                            

        Option          "monitor-LVDS"  "Laptop LCD"

        Option          "monitor-VGA"   "External CRT"

        Option          "monitor-TV"    "TV"

EndSection

```

Any help is greatly appreciated!Last edited by Mr. M on Sat Jun 06, 2009 2:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## earth

Mr.M 

i dont know what is wrong ... but im having a similar problem with this xf86-video-intel on  my integrated intel card.  If i manage to found out what is wrong with xf86 version 2.51 and 2.7.1  i will post here.  If u find plz post here too..

----------

## Hypnos

I have a T61 w/ GM965, and everything except 3D compositing works for me.  My package versions:

tuxonice-sources-2.6.29

xorg-server-1.5.3-r6

xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1

libdrm-2.4.5

mesa-7.3-r1

I have enabled evdev in xorg-server, and do not have any xorg.conf.

----------

## Mr. M

Thanks for your reply,

 *Quote:*   

> I have enabled evdev in xorg-server, and do not have any xorg.conf.

 

What do you mean with "do not have any xorg.conf"? I use evdev as well, but I thought it is just for input devices (i.e. mouse, touchpad, keyboard). Don't you still have to configure graphics card and screen in xorg.conf?

----------

## szczerb

You don't have to configure the graphics and screens since at least 1.5 but I think even 1.4.2  :Smile:  So that's my current xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "DontZap"   "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "built-ins"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "synaptics"

EndSection
```

And I'm sure I can get rid of the Files section but just don't bother  :Smile:  So try to run it like that. What I really suggest is getting a new kernel, xorg etc. and going KMS.

----------

## Mr. M

szczerb, I tried your xorg.conf together with xf86-video-intel-2.7.1, unfortunately xorg still hangs   :Sad:  . It works fine with xf86-video-intel-2.5.1-r1, also compositing works with the following xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "DontZap"   "false"

   Option   "AIGLX"     "on"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "built-ins"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "synaptics"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "glx"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## Hypnos

Have you tried not using a xorg.conf altogether?  That way you would know that something is wrong with your setup by default, not due to something you're doing ...

I have the following set for my xorg-server (would go in your Portage make.conf):

```
INPUT_DEVICES: -* evdev synaptics

VIDEO_CARDS: -* intel

```

If you change these you have to rebuild xorg-server.

Also, I do not use KMS.

----------

## GODhack

Disable DRI it is broken in .29. Lag like hell but works then or use .28.

----------

## Mr. M

I did the following, as recommended, unfortunatley it still doesn't work:

1. Renamed xorg.conf to xorg.bak, i.e. no xorg.conf

2. Edited make.conf, s.t.

```

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

```

3. Rebuilt xorg-server:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -nptl -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -tslib -ur98 -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l (-vermilion) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)"
> 
> 

 

4. Installed xf86-video-intel-2.7.1

5. Reboot

Result: xorg still hangs, the end out the log file is:

```

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"              

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.0       

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                 

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1       

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,

        965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,                     

        Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset,                               

        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41            

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa                                  

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0                                     

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                 

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]            

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]            

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]            

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa                             

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                        

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]            

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]            

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]            

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]            

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]             

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]             

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]       

```

For some reason it seems to load both, the vesa and the intel driver, but the output stops at the same location as before. Using xf86-video-intel-2.5.1-r1, next entries in the log file are:

```

...

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                      

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]              

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]          

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]          

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]          

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]          

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]           

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]           

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]              

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]              

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]              

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]             

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"                                          

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"                                                 

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"     

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32      

...

```

----------

## Hypnos

It looks like you have xf86-video-vesa installed -- uninstall it.  ("emerge --depclean" would probably do the trick.)

Also, you'll notice that I use xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1, not 2.7.1 ... not sure if downgrading is necessary.

----------

## Mr. M

Ok, I uninstalled xf86-video-vesa and installed xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1 with the debug USE flag enabled. It still hangs at the same point, the debug flag doesn't give any more useful information in the log.

Thanks for all your tips so far.

----------

## Hypnos

Strange ... what does dmesg say when you try to start X?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Mr. M,

What kernel version are you using? Also, post the results of emerge --info and lspci -n.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Mr. M

I'm currently using linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (with tuxonice patch), earier I used linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (w/o tuxonice patch), linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5, and linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8, all resulted in the same problem with intel drivers above 2.5.1-r1.

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================                                                

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7300_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5           

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 30 May 2009 20:20:01 +0000                                                               

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]                                                                         

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                                                     

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1                                                                         

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.4-r2                                                                          

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                                    

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4                                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2                                                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                      

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg fftw firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz glut gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeprefix lame ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream subversion svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis wma x264 xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

lspci -n:

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 0c)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2a02 (rev 0c)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:2a03 (rev 0c)

00:19.0 0200: 8086:1049 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2843 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:2845 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2811 (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:2850 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 03)

02:00.0 0580: 8086:444e (rev 01)

03:00.0 0280: 8086:4230 (rev 61)

15:00.0 0607: 1180:0476 (rev ba)

15:00.1 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 04)

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your latest kernel .config and your /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what I can see with your .config.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Mr. M

fstab:

```

# <fs>                     <mountpoint> <type>          <opts>                <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1                  /boot            ext2            noauto,noatime           1 2

/dev/mapper/swap           none             swap            sw                       0 0

/dev/sda3                  /                ext3            noatime                  0 1

/dev/mapper/home           /home/martin     ext3            noatime                  0 1

/dev/cdrom                 /mnt/cdrom       auto            noauto,user,ro           0 0

#/dev/sdb1                   /mnt/usb        auto            noauto,user,rw,uid=1000  0 0

aria:/home/martin/share     /mnt/aria/share nfs             noauto,nolock,user       0 0

aria:/mnt/ext/stuff         /mnt/aria/stuff nfs             noauto,nolock,user       0 0

none                        /var/tmp/portage    tmpfs       nr_inodes=1M             0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

.config:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

# Sat May 30 19:07:44 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_64=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda2 "

CONFIG_TOI_CORE=y

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one allocator)

#

CONFIG_TOI_FILE=y

CONFIG_TOI_SWAP=y

#

# General Options

#

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_PRE_HIBERNATE=""

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_POST_HIBERNATE=""

CONFIG_TOI_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/sbin/tuxoniceui_text"

# CONFIG_TOI_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

CONFIG_TOI_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

# CONFIG_TOI_IGNORE_LATE_INITCALL is not set

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_WAIT=25

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_EXTRA_PAGES_ALLOWANCE=2000

# CONFIG_TOI_CHECKSUM is not set

CONFIG_TOI=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_XP is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_GRU is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

# CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=m

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=m

# CONFIG_TCG_TIS is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_NSC is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may also be needed;

#

#

# see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=m

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON=m

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_REGISTER_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PRINTK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_SECURITYFS=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_KVM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## Yamakuzure

I have the same graphic chip, and everything works fine with the latest stable (!) gentoo-sources, libdrm, xorg-server, mesa and xf86-video-intel.

Please try the following:emerge latest stable libdrm.

It will tell you, that you have to re-emerge xorg-server, mesa and all of your x11 drivers. (We'll do so.)emerge latest stable mesa and mesa-progs.

Mesa should show that you use the USE flag "video_cards_intel"emerge latest stable xorg-server.

If Mesa had the intel use flag, xorg-server has it, too. It is absolutely *no* problem to have vesa as well!If you do not have eix, emerge eix and do "update-eix"Do:

```
# emerge --oneshot `eix -I -c -C x11-drivers --only-names`
```

Please make sure to have this in your xorg.conf: (Edited to your needs, of course!)

(No, those settings are never set correctly by HAL, at least on my machine.)

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "i965GM"

        Driver      "intel" 

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"                                          

  Option "monitor-LVDS" "Panel"

  Option "monitor-VGA" "VGA-Monitor"

  Option "NoAccel"                "False"

  Option "SWCursor"               "False"

  Option "FramebufferCompression" "True" 

  Option "Tiling"                 "True" 

  Option "DRI"                    "True" 

  Option "TripleBuffer"           "True"

  Option "PageFlip"               "True"

#  Option "AccelMethod"            "EXA"

  Option "AccelMethod"            "UXA" # www.intellinuxgraphics.org says, UXA is needed for DRI2.

  Option "ForceEnablePipeA"       "False" # Will crash if set to true ... :-(

EndSection

(---snip---)

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection
```

This is the setting it really should work. if not, please provide the output of:

```
# grep -i intel /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i intel
```

and

```
# lspci -vxxx | grep -i intel
```

btw: What chipset does your computer have? ICH8?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Mr. M,

Your kernel wasn't too bad actually. There were definitely some areas that needed improvement. So, I improved them. The improvements will most likely help your situation, but I think there is a bit more in your mix that isn't right.

Just last night, after resisting for a long time, I finally updated this machine (i915 based lappy) to xf86-video-intel-2.7.1. Nice. It looks like, at last, the Intel video driver might actually be getting faster as far as loading and running.

I digress...

What I think might help your situation, if the kernel doesn't, would be to run the following command, and then see about retrying the newer Intel video driver:

```
emerge libdrm && emerge mesa && emerge xorg-server && emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

Doing this will insure that xorg-server is set up properly. Speaking of your kernel...

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

I also include the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file currently in use on this machine:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "v4l"

   Load  "synaptics"

   Load  "evdev"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "LVDS"

   VertRefresh 60

   Option "ReducedBlanking" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Option "DRI" "true"

   Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option "AccelMethod" "xxa"

   Option "PageFlip" "true"

   Option "XvMC" "true"

   Option "XVideo" "true"

   Option "XvPreferOverlay" "true"

   Option "LVDSFixedMode" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "LVDS"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Feel free to use and edit it to meet your needs.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Mr. M

Pappy,

Thanks for all your help so far. Unfortunately your recommendations didn't help and the problem still exists. Here is what I did:

1.  

```
 emerge libdrm && emerge mesa && emerge xorg-server && emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) 
```

     This installed libdrm-2.4.11 and xf86-video-intel-2.7.1. Used the xorg.conf you posted without any modifications.

2. Reboot with my old kernel, same problem.

3. Recompiled and installed the kernel with the config you posted, the only change I made was enabling "Device mapper" and  "Crypt target" support (as I use this for swap and my home directory).

4. Reboot, same problem  :Sad: 

5. Removed ~amd64 keyword for libdrm and xf86-video-intel, and ran 

```
 emerge libdrm && emerge mesa && emerge xorg-server && emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) 
```

   This installed libdrm-2.4.5 and xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1.

6. Reboot, same problem

I think the next thing I will try is updating the BIOS, I'm currently using version 1.22 and there is an update available.

The dmesg output with the new kernel is:

```

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 5 10:53:10 CDT 2009

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 quiet acpi_sleep=s3_bios resume=swap:/dev/mapper/swap i915.modeset=0

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009d800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007d6b0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007d6b0000 - 000000007d6cc000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007d6cc000 - 000000007d700000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007d700000 - 000000007e000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7d6b0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000007d6b0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 007d600000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  007d600000 - 007d6b0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 7d6b0000 @ 8000-c000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: 7d6b0000 end: 7d6b0000

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 37c2c000 - 37fefe0a

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F68D0, 0024 (r2 LENOVO)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7D6BB8FD, 0094 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220  LTP        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7D6BBA00, 00F4 (r3 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 LNVO        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0568): 32/64X length mismatch in Gpe0Block: 64/32 [20081204]

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0568): 32/64X length mismatch in Gpe1Block: 0/32 [20081204]

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0596): Optional field Gpe1Block has zero address or length: 000000000000102C/0 [20081204]

[    0.000000] FADT: X_PM1a_EVT_BLK.bit_width (16) does not match PM1_EVT_LEN (4)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7D6BBE0C, FD64 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 MSFT  3000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7D6E4000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7D6BBBB4, 0258 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 MSFT  3000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 7D6CBB70, 0052 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 LNVO        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 7D6CBBC2, 0032 (r2 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 LNVO        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7D6CBBF4, 0068 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 LNVO        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7D6CBC5C, 003C (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 LNVO        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7D6CBC98, 0038 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 LNVO        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 7D6CBDF0, 0176 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220  LTP        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7D6CBF66, 0028 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220  LTP        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 7D6CBF8E, 0072 (r16 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 PTL         1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7D6E26D9, 025F (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 INTL 20050513)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7D6E2938, 00A6 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 INTL 20050513)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7D6E29DE, 04F7 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 INTL 20050513)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7D6E2ED5, 01D8 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1220 INTL 20050513)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMI detected: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

[    0.000000] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] (6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 007d6b0000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000200000 - 00009e077c]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 00009e077c]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0037c2c000 - 0037fefe0a]          RAMDISK ==> [0037c2c000 - 0037fefe0a]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009d800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009d800 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000008000 - 000000a000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000a000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000f6900] 000f6900

[    0.000000]  [ffffe20000000000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD -> [ffff880001200000-ffff880002dfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009d

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007d6b0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 513613

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2121 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1820 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 6968 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 502648 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009d000 - 000000000009e000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d4000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7e000000:72000000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:32 nr_cpumask_bits:32 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 49152 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 504468

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 quiet acpi_sleep=s3_bios resume=swap:/dev/mapper/swap i915.modeset=0

[    0.000000] Unknown boot option `i915.modeset=0': ignoring

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1995.138 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.000999] Checking aperture...

[    0.000999] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000999] Memory: 2009548k/2054848k available (4904k kernel code, 396k absent, 44172k reserved, 1957k data, 432k init)

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3990.27 BogoMIPS (lpj=1995138)

[    0.000999] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.000999] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.000999] ACPI: Core revision 20081204

[    0.021052] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.021546] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.032007] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

[    0.032994] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3989.80 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994902)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.103562] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

[    0.103590] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

[    0.103984] Measured 363400 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

[    0.103984] Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed

[    0.104042] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.104045] Total of 2 processors activated (7980.08 BogoMIPS).

[    0.104120] net_namespace: 1728 bytes

[    0.105118] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.105133] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.105133] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.105133] dca service started, version 1.8

[    0.105133] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.105133] PCI: MCFG area at f0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.107450] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

[    0.107452] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.111023] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.112822] ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

[    0.121004] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.128141] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.128144] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.128165] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.148130] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x12, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.148132] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.151174] ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 3 docks/bays found

[    0.151567] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.152038] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf8100000-0xf81fffff]

[    0.152045] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.152049] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20 io port: [0x1800-0x1807]

[    0.152090] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf8200000-0xf82fffff]

[    0.152218] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe000000-0xfe01ffff]

[    0.152229] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xfe225000-0xfe225fff]

[    0.152239] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 18 io port: [0x1840-0x185f]

[    0.152345] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.152345] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# disabled

[    0.152345] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0x1860-0x187f]

[    0.152345] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0x1880-0x189f]

[    0.152345] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe226c00-0xfe226fff]

[    0.152345] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.152348] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

[    0.152414] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfe220000-0xfe223fff]

[    0.152525] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.152530] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.152654] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.152660] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.152790] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.152797] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.152931] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.152940] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.153071] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.153080] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.153208] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.153212] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    0.153297] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x18a0-0x18bf]

[    0.153393] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x18c0-0x18df]

[    0.153492] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x18e0-0x18ff]

[    0.153571] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe227000-0xfe2273ff]

[    0.153696] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.153702] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.153942] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.153948] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.153953] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 1600 (mask 007f)

[    0.153958] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 15e0 (mask 000f)

[    0.153964] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 3 PIO at 1680 (mask 001f)

[    0.154040] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.154050] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.154062] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.154076] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.154088] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0x1c00-0x1c0f]

[    0.154172] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x1c50-0x1c57]

[    0.154187] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x1c44-0x1c47]

[    0.154196] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x1c48-0x1c4f]

[    0.154208] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x1c40-0x1c43]

[    0.154218] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x1c20-0x1c3f]

[    0.154230] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xfe226000-0xfe2267ff]

[    0.154327] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.154336] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.154379] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe227400-0xfe2274ff]

[    0.154416] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x1c60-0x1c7f]

[    0.154525] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdbdffc00-0xdbdfffff]

[    0.154548] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x2000-0x207f]

[    0.154592] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x00ffff]

[    0.154772] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.154777] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd8000000-0xdbdfffff]

[    0.154789] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xdfe00000-0xdfefffff]

[    0.154898] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xdf3fe000-0xdf3fffff]

[    0.155062] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.155075] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.155190] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge io port: [0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.155195] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xdc000000-0xdf3fffff]

[    0.155207] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xdfb00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.155300] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.155305] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfc000000-0xfdffffff]

[    0.155317] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xf8000000-0xf80fffff]

[    0.155405] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.155409] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd4000000-0xd5ffffff]

[    0.155422] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xdf800000-0xdf8fffff]

[    0.155518] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge io port: [0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.155525] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff]

[    0.155535] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xdf500000-0xdf5fffff]

[    0.155583] pci 0000:15:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf8300000-0xf8300fff]

[    0.155641] pci 0000:15:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.155642] pci 0000:15:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.155650] pci 0000:15:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.155698] pci 0000:15:00.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf8301000-0xf83017ff]

[    0.155813] pci 0000:15:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.155814] pci 0000:15:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.155824] pci 0000:15:00.1: PME# disabled

[    0.155936] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.155943] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0x7000-0xafff]

[    0.155950] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf8300000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.155962] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.156063] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.156069] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.156226] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP0._PRT]

[    0.156309] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

[    0.156391] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

[    0.156472] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

[    0.156556] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP4._PRT]

[    0.156639] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

[    0.163080] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11)

[    0.163324] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.163572] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.163820] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.164071] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.164319] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.164567] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.164813] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.166069] ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

[    0.166182] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.166182] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.166182] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.166182] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.166182] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.166182] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.174000] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[    0.174000] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

[    0.174000]  (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    0.174000]  (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[    0.174000]  (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.174000]  (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.174000]  (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.174000]  (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.174000]  (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    0.174000] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[    0.174006] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.174010] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.176987] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.177653] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.179264] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.179271] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.185558] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.185560] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.185570] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.185572] system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xc3fff has been reserved

[    0.185575] system 00:00: iomem range 0xc4000-0xc7fff has been reserved

[    0.185577] system 00:00: iomem range 0xc8000-0xcbfff has been reserved

[    0.185579] system 00:00: iomem range 0xcc000-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.185581] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff could not be reserved

[    0.185583] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xe3fff could not be reserved

[    0.185586] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe4000-0xe7fff could not be reserved

[    0.185588] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe8000-0xebfff could not be reserved

[    0.185590] system 00:00: iomem range 0xec000-0xeffff could not be reserved

[    0.185592] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.185594] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7dffffff could not be reserved

[    0.185597] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

[    0.185599] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed4c000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.185606] system 00:02: ioport range 0x164e-0x164f has been reserved

[    0.185608] system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

[    0.185610] system 00:02: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

[    0.185612] system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

[    0.185614] system 00:02: ioport range 0x15e0-0x15ef has been reserved

[    0.185617] system 00:02: ioport range 0x1600-0x165f could not be reserved

[    0.185619] system 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff has been reserved

[    0.185622] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

[    0.185624] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff has been reserved

[    0.185626] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved

[    0.185629] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

[    0.185631] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff has been reserved

[    0.190557] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.190562] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

[    0.190570] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xd8000000-0xdbdfffff

[    0.190579] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000dfe00000-0x000000dfefffff

[    0.190592] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.190597] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0x3000-0x3fff

[    0.190607] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xdc000000-0xdf3fffff

[    0.190613] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000dfb00000-0x000000dfbfffff

[    0.190628] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.190633] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

[    0.190641] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff

[    0.190646] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f8000000-0x000000f80fffff

[    0.190660] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

[    0.190665] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

[    0.190673] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xd4000000-0xd5ffffff

[    0.190680] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000df800000-0x000000df8fffff

[    0.190696] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0d

[    0.190701] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0x6000-0x6fff

[    0.190708] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff

[    0.190717] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000df500000-0x000000df5fffff

[    0.190735] pci 0000:15:00.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:16

[    0.190736] pci 0000:15:00.0:   IO window: 0x007000-0x0070ff

[    0.190744] pci 0000:15:00.0:   IO window: 0x007400-0x0074ff

[    0.190751] pci 0000:15:00.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff

[    0.190761] pci 0000:15:00.0:   MEM window: 0x80000000-0x83ffffff

[    0.190768] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:15

[    0.190773] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x7000-0xafff

[    0.190784] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xf8300000-0xfbffffff

[    0.190793] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f4000000-0x000000f7ffffff

[    0.190821] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.190827] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190841] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.190848] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190862] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.190871] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190889] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.190893] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190910] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.190917] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190923] pci 0000:00:1e.0: enabling device (0005 -> 0007)

[    0.190935] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190952] pci 0000:15:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.190959] pci 0000:15:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190966] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.190968] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.190970] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.190972] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xd8000000-0xdbdfffff]

[    0.190974] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 mem: [0xdfe00000-0xdfefffff]

[    0.190975] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.190977] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.190979] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xdc000000-0xdf3fffff]

[    0.190981] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 mem: [0xdfb00000-0xdfbfffff]

[    0.190982] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.190984] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.190986] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0xfc000000-0xfdffffff]

[    0.190988] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 mem: [0xf8000000-0xf80fffff]

[    0.190989] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.190991] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 io:  [0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.190993] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 mem: [0xd4000000-0xd5ffffff]

[    0.190995] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 mem: [0xdf800000-0xdf8fffff]

[    0.190996] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.190998] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 0 io:  [0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.191012] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 1 mem: [0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff]

[    0.191014] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 2 mem: [0xdf500000-0xdf5fffff]

[    0.191016] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.191017] pci_bus 0000:15: resource 0 io:  [0x7000-0xafff]

[    0.191019] pci_bus 0000:15: resource 1 mem: [0xf8300000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.191021] pci_bus 0000:15: resource 2 mem: [0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.191023] pci_bus 0000:15: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.191025] pci_bus 0000:15: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.191027] pci_bus 0000:16: resource 0 io:  [0x7000-0x70ff]

[    0.191028] pci_bus 0000:16: resource 1 io:  [0x7400-0x74ff]

[    0.191030] pci_bus 0000:16: resource 2 mem: [0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.191032] pci_bus 0000:16: resource 3 mem: [0x80000000-0x83ffffff]

[    0.191094] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.202082] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.202484] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.204169] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.204697] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.204700] TCP reno registered

[    0.207108] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.208982] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[    0.484959] Freeing initrd memory: 3855k freed

[    0.486502] Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

[    0.487709] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.488433] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.488831] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.489002] msgmni has been set to 3933

[    0.490162] alg: No test for fcrypt (fcrypt-generic)

[    0.492139] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.492176] alg: No test for stdrng (ansi_cprng)

[    0.492186] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.492188] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.492190] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.492215] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.492226] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.492565] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.492710] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.492943] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.493089] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.493354] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.493495] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.493751] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.493898] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.494151] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.494304] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.526827] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.526934] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.526949] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[    0.528194] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[    0.531164] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

[    0.531223] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.531225] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.531964] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.571893] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.572036] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.576269] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.576345] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    0.577347] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.577409] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.581022] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.584144] acpi device:03: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.584489] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/input/input3

[    0.588267] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.588817] ACPI: SSDT 7D6E1D72, 02C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist      100 INTL 20050513)

[    0.589426] ACPI: SSDT 7D6E20BB, 061E (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst      100 INTL 20050513)

[    0.592746] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.592761] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.592776] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.592848] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.592904] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.592908] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.593274] ACPI: SSDT 7D6E1CAA, 00C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist      100 INTL 20050513)

[    0.593738] ACPI: SSDT 7D6E2036, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst      100 INTL 20050513)

[    0.595716] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.595771] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.595774] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.603600] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.607034] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (58 C)

[    0.608142] thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.609471] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM1] (59 C)

[    0.609553] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.609556] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

[    0.609558] intelfb: Version 0.9.6

[    0.609650] intelfb 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.609656] intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.609662] intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 965GM, aperture size 256MB, stolen memory 7932kB

[    0.613048] intelfb: Non-CRT device is enabled ( LVDS port ).  Disabling mode switching.

[    0.613054] intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time.

[    0.614105] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.616542] brd: module loaded

[    0.617356] loop: module loaded

[    0.617474] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.617476] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.617532] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.617533] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.617535] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.617670] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.617708] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.617804] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.617823] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.618244] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.618323] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    0.618326] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part

[    0.618333] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.618442] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.618598] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.618709] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.618838] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe226000 port 0xfe226100 irq 29

[    0.618840] ata2: DUMMY

[    0.618841] ata3: DUMMY

[    0.923037] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.924904] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    0.924907] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.925074] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/5f:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    0.925076] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.926660] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST910021AS, 4.06, max UDMA/100

[    0.926662] ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

[    0.928731] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    0.928733] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.928854] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/5f:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    0.928857] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.930387] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.944470] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.944473] ata1: EH complete

[    0.955103] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST910021AS       4.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.955310] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)

[    0.955322] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.955324] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.955343] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.955397] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)

[    0.955407] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.955409] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.955427] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.955430]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    0.967098] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.967227] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.989080] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

[    0.989090] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT C -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.989131] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.989215] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    0.989309] scsi4 : ata_piix

[    0.990224] ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1c00 irq 14

[    0.990226] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1c08 irq 15

[    1.144603] ata4.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-852, RB01, max UDMA/33

[    1.150407] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.150814] isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

[    1.152686] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-852   RB01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.157319] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.157323] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.157464] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.157575] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.157624] ata5: port disabled. ignoring.

[    1.168092] ohci1394 0000:15:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.168102] ohci1394 0000:15:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.221074] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[f8301000-f83017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

[    1.225271] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

[    1.225321] yenta_cardbus 0000:15:00.0: CardBus bridge found [17aa:20c6]

[    1.347990] yenta_cardbus 0000:15:00.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 16

[    1.347995] yenta_cardbus 0000:15:00.0: Socket status: 30000006

[    1.347999] yenta_cardbus 0000:15:00.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x7000 - 0xafff

[    1.348014] yenta_cardbus 0000:15:00.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf8300000 - 0xfbffffff

[    1.348016] yenta_cardbus 0000:15:00.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff

[    1.348356] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.348761] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.348772] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.348786] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.348791] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.348895] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.352809] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    1.352823] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xfe226c00

[    1.363016] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.363118] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.363174] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.363180] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.363812] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.363824] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.363835] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.363839] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.363967] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.367883] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    1.367894] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    1.367906] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xfe227000

[    1.377266] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.377368] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.377423] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.377432] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.377646] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.377676] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    1.377688] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.377691] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.377812] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.377852] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001860

[    1.377963] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.378024] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.378029] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.378809] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.378816] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    1.378824] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.378829] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.378947] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.378984] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001880

[    1.379102] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.379163] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.379168] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.379905] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.379912] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.379920] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.379923] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.380033] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    1.380068] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x000018a0

[    1.380175] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.380225] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.380232] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.380379] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.380387] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.380393] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.380496] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    1.380527] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x000018c0

[    1.380635] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.380684] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.380689] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.381258] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.381266] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.381272] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.381277] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.381386] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    1.381425] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x000018e0

[    1.381532] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.381581] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.381587] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.381812] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.381814] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.381875] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.381877] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.381971] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.391222] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.391226] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.391386] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.405490] rtc_cmos 00:07: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.405566] rtc_cmos 00:07: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.405601] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.405644] i2c /dev entries driver

[    1.405752] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.406084] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.406422] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.406957] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.408244] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.408247] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    1.408355] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18a.

[    1.408357] ALSA device list:

[    1.408358]   No soundcards found.

[    1.408628] TCP cubic registered

[    1.408759] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.409359] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.409830] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.409995] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    1.410140] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    1.410141] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    1.410144] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    1.410146] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    1.411611] TuxOnIce 3.0.1 (http://tuxonice.net)

[    1.411656] Replacing swsusp.

[    1.500071] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -76788923 ns)

[    1.767077] usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    1.892892] usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.062847] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x81a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

[    2.062851] serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

[    2.100055] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    2.106950] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

[    2.261068] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.482584] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00016c2000162927]

[    7.806126] IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    8.046260] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input6

[    8.178117] TuxOnIce: Can't translate "/dev/mapper/swap" into a device id yet.

[    8.178332] rtc_cmos 00:07: setting system clock to 2009-06-05 16:19:34 UTC (1244218774)

[    8.178383] Freeing unused kernel memory: 432k freed

[   16.503904] TuxOnIce: Normal swapspace found.

[   16.536772] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   16.536811] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[   16.537049] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[   16.537053] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   20.088324] udev: starting version 141

[   20.381335] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded

[   20.476384] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.3-k6

[   20.476386] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[   20.476442] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   20.476454] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   20.476613] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[   20.486829] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Integrated Camera (17ef:1004)

[   20.490196] input: Integrated Camera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input7

[   20.499439] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[   20.499443] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

[   20.641097] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.22

[   20.641099] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[   20.641101] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 7LET52WW (1.22 ), EC 7KHT22WW-1.06

[   20.641103] thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad T61, model 7658CTO

[   20.643542] thinkpad_acpi: ACPI backlight control delay disabled

[   20.644179] thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

[   20.644313] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

[   20.644315] thinkpad_acpi: Disabling thinkpad-acpi brightness events by default...

[   20.648025] thinkpad_acpi: setting the hotkey mask to 0x00ffffff is likely not the best way to go about it

[   20.648028] thinkpad_acpi: please consider using the driver defaults, and refer to up-to-date thinkpad-acpi documentation

[   20.659108] Registered led device: tpacpi::thinklight

[   20.659163] Registered led device: tpacpi::power

[   20.659196] Registered led device: tpacpi:orange:batt

[   20.659226] Registered led device: tpacpi:green:batt

[   20.659269] Registered led device: tpacpi::dock_active

[   20.659299] Registered led device: tpacpi::bay_active

[   20.659331] Registered led device: tpacpi::dock_batt

[   20.659362] Registered led device: tpacpi::unknown_led

[   20.659392] Registered led device: tpacpi::standby

[   20.662140] thinkpad_acpi: Standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one.

[   20.662451] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/virtual/input/input8

[   20.667108] 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:15:58:84:c1:04

[   20.667110] 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[   20.667148] 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 5, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

[   20.917707] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

[   20.917710] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[   20.917848] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   20.917881] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   20.917946] iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

[   20.920481] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   20.920484] hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:20ac

[   20.920544] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   20.959087] iwlagn: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[   20.959411] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   20.959584] wmaster0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet

[   20.960126] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   20.961176] wlan0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet

[   22.459922] vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

[   22.459926] vboxdrv: Successfully done.

[   22.459927] vboxdrv: Found 2 processor cores.

[   22.460129] VBoxDrv: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0100f00

[   22.460138] vboxdrv: fAsync=1 offMin=0x58a20 offMax=0x58a20

[   22.460184] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'asynchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[   22.460185] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 2.2.4 (interface 0x000a0009).

[   33.838325] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   33.838679] EXT3 FS on dm-1, internal journal

[   33.838683] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   33.976204] Adding 3910788k swap on /dev/mapper/swap.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3910788k

[   35.826406] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[   35.877163] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[   35.877651] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   36.330776] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   36.461609] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[   36.461751] CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

[   36.461753] nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

[   36.461755] sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

[   38.740663] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

[   38.741084] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   49.326078] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## Hypnos

Did you ever change your BIOS settings?  If so, it might be worthwhile to go back to defaults.  Even if you didn't change anything video-related, if the BIOS has a bug something unrelated could affect it.

You can always pursue it with upstream:

http://intellinuxgraphics.org/feedback.html

In particular, you may wish to search their Bugzilla for similar reports.

Google suggests that others have had this problem, though without a solution.  (for example)

----------

## Mr. M

Ok, I updated the BIOS to the latest version available from Lenovo (2.26-1.0 :Cool: , still have the same problem  :Sad: 

----------

## Mr. M

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you ever change your BIOS settings? If so, it might be worthwhile to go back to defaults. Even if you didn't change anything video-related, if the BIOS has a bug something unrelated could affect it. 
> 
> 

 

Hypnos, thanks for the tip. I just tried that with the latest BIOS but it didn't help either. I will search for bug reports on bugzilla or file a bug upstream.

----------

## Hypnos

A stupid question:  a different OS works, right?

I.e., Windows can run 3D games?  A LiveCD for some other distro correctly launches X and you can run 3D games inside there?

If not, points to a hardware problem ...

----------

## Mr. M

Ok, I found the problem, the whole thing was caused by a rather stupid mistake from my side. 

Here is what caused the "bug" and how I fixed it:

First I ran

```

/usr/bin/Xorg -keeptty -dumbSched

```

from the terminal, the output ended with

```

/usr/bin/Xorg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so: undefined symbol: drmCheckModesettingSupported

```

```

ldd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff5ebfe000)                   

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00007fec56565000)           

        libdrm.so.2 => /usr/local/lib/libdrm.so.2 (0x00007fec5635b000)

        libdrm_intel.so.1 => /usr/lib/libdrm_intel.so.1 (0x00007fec56150000)

        libpciaccess.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpciaccess.so.0 (0x00007fec55f49000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00007fec55bf4000)                    

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007fec56aba000) 

```

Note that the the driver is linked to libdrm in /usr/local/lib, which is not normal. After some investigation I found that there was an older libdrm installed in /usr/local/lib. The library must have been there since the pre xf86-video-intel days, i.e. since ca. June 2007 when I bought the thinkpad and had to manually compile the drivers as they were not yet in portage.  After deleting the files in /usr/local/lib and emerging xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 everything works  :Smile: 

Thanks to all of you with helping me fixing this problem, especially to Pappy and Hypnos. I switched to the kernel config that Pappy sent me, I will spend some time later to find out what exactly he changed, it's always good to learn something  :Smile: .

best,

M

----------

## Hypnos

 :Laughing: 

You can make your life easier in the future is by writing your own ebuilds and sticking them in a local overlay.

One way to think about it is that /usr/local is basically an overlay for userland files. A a Gentoo overlay eliminates the need for it and your local packages will be tracked together with Portage packages.

----------

## rufnut

 *Mr. M wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ldd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
> ...

 

Thankyou, I had similar to this causing me grief as well. 

 :Smile: 

----------

